# Boston MA -- Aquarium Auction



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi folks,
The Boston Aquarium Society will be holding their Annual Auction on Sunday, Nov 4th in Dedham MA (just outside Boston - within easy driving distance to most of New England)

Item registration will begin at 10am, the Auction will start at noon, and will probably run til at least 6pm.
The auction is open to anyone (and everyone is invited ! ).
Food and (non-alcholic) beverages will be available.

This is a great way to find locally grown fish or plants, as well as new and used supplies. Its also a good chance to clean out your fishroom, sell those extra fry !

For more info, please see the BAS website - http://bostonaquariumsociety.org 

And when you get to the auction - say hi to the frazzled red-head running around - that'll be me !
:mrgreen:


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

what! in boston there is an aquarium auction! uggg i want to live there


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

bump - less than a week away !


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

mesapod said:


> what! in boston there is an aquarium auction! uggg i want to live there


There are aquarium auctions everywhere. You should look up any fish clubs in your city or state. Its great to get involved...they offer lots, including these auctions.


Aww, I wish i could make the Boston one. Gonna be too busy though.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Aww, I wish i could make the Boston one. Gonna be too busy though.


One of these days, you're going to make it to one of our events or a monthly meeting, and I'm going to keel over in shock :fish:


----------

